# Red algae bloom



## bubbles3660 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello all,

My nano tank has cycled through a few green and brown algae blooms - no problem with those. But I'm having a hell of a time with red algae (cyano bacteria?) on my substrate. Recently I've been doing 30% water changes per week w/ distilled H20. My clean-up crew does a great job on the live rock and sides of the tank - but nothing will touch the substrate with this red guck on it - even the burrowing cerith snails. I'd like to add another sand sifter but I don't want to waste my time if they won't touch this stuff. I'm looking at blennies/gobies but nothing seems to be right. Any suggestions?


14 gal biocube w/ new Coralife 24 watt 10K and 24 watt actinic - 12/12
pH 8.4 
salinity 1.20 
Temp 77o 

Phosphate - 0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 25

mushroom polyp 
waving hand polyp 
14 lbs live rock 

2 emerald crabs 
1 blood shrimp 
2 astrea snails
4 cerith snails
1 sand sifting star 
1 percula clown 

--bubbles


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Fisrt you need to get a little nano pump and put it into the rock work for more water flow. Cyan bacteria takes hold on stuff because there isnt enough water movement to keep it from attaching itself.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes the added powerhead will tank care of it. I had the same problem and in 1 day it was gone. I haven't seen any red algee since it has been about a month.

Roger


----------



## bubbles3660 (Feb 20, 2007)

I ended up adjusting the flow nozzle downwards towards the substrate and this has improved the cyano bloom significantly. I'm thinking of upgrading the biocube pump anyway so perhaps I'll use the old one as you suggest. 

Thanks for the tip.


--bubbles


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing eats or messes with cyano. 

More flow, less feedings.


----------

